
California, the Wi-Fi state - Harj
http://gigaom.com/2007/03/02/cali-wi-fi/
======
danielha
Good article. Here's a related article to that that was linked in that story:

http://gigaom.com/2006/12/20/earthlink-sf-milpitas/

Milpitas is my hometown but since I'm away for school, I haven't gotten much
exposure to the city-wide WiFi. I do remember receiving WiFi signal from
Earthlink in surprising places the last time I was in Milpitas. They were
offering free access for a while but I think the subscription requirement has
kicked in by now.

I love and fully support the idea of mass WiFi access. I'm unsure about
municipal funding, however. Either way, it's interesting to observe where this
might be going.

